# Missions display case



## Mizer (Jul 31, 2012)

This is a display case that I just built for my church. It will be used to display items that are from or pertain to missionaries that we support. 
[attachment=8472]
[attachment=8471]


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks great, thanks for sharing!
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2012)

Lovin it. I can envision a Gaucho's _boleadoras_ from Argentina in there, some _shrunken heads_ from Peru, and maybe a creepy looking _abelam yam mask_ from Papua New Guinea. Heck if y'all have any missionaries in the Saint Marys Georgia region they might bring back some _couger cones_ and toss in there.


----------



## Mizer (Jul 31, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Lovin it. I can envision a Gaucho's _boleadoras_ from Argentina in there, some _shrunken heads_ from Peru, and maybe a creepy looking _abelam yam mask_ from Papua New Guinea. Heck if y'all have any missionaries in the Saint Marys Georgia region they might bring back some _couger cones_ and toss in there.


There will defiantly be some unique items as well as dangerous (spear from Africa, head knocker from British Columbia) in there. That is why it is locked top and bottom, to keep curious boys from re-enacting tribal warfare in between sunday school and morning service (my son being one of them).


----------



## wade (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful. Is that White Ash? I like the natural color. Very nice of you to do that for your church too.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 1, 2012)

wade said:


> Beautiful. Is that White Ash? I like the natural color. Very nice of you to do that for your church too.


Actually it is Red Oak, I know the pic kind of washes out the color. The table next to it is also RO, you can see the affect of oxidation on it.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 3, 2012)

Beautiful work Mizer.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 7, 2012)

That's beautiful. Very professional looking. Your church will love it I'm sure.


----------

